# ODIE'S April Fools Day (year) Joke



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Well, Happy April Fools Day. Can you believe I started planning this a year ago. I thought I made a lot of mistakes that tipped you all off, but I guess you didn't catch on. If I would of had more time "Bag Boy" would have been more involved. And he definitely would have been more obnoxious. He did start out by calling everyone "Dude".*

*I hope this caught all of you by surprise … Happy April Fools Day !!!*


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

After careful consideration and much debate, the Lumberjocks community has electied me to inform you that we'd prefer you *leave the bag on*.

April fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

The funny thing (to me) is that just yesterday I was looking at your history thinking to myself, "odie has been posting a lot less lately. wonder what he's been up to". I never would have guessed this though. You and unknownwoodworker are both quite humorous though. thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't get it. So are you, like, friends with the Unknown Woodworker?


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Now you've got me all confused! Do I look for the "Halo" or the "Bag" at the Sac WW Show?

Happy April Fools Day!.............


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Neat trick Odie. Going "undercover" as it were, even hiding the halo. Must be something in the northern Calif air. 
HAPPY FOOLS DAY, APRIL!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree with CharlieM, You look better with the bag on, Dude!

God Bless
tom


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha, the joke's on you. It's April 2 here.
What finish did you use on the bag?
Double the Odie for half the price - who-da thunk it?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Q. How do you tell Odie and the Unknownwoodworker apart?

A. One old bag has more wrinkles than the other.

(I guess I'll be in for it now!)


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, a year in the making…what a deception..I was totally fooled…your a real evil genius<----Sarcasm
What did you do for the other 11 months 29 days and 23 hours after you picked out the bag, cut out the eye holes, changed your shirt and took the picture?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I always guessed the unknown woodworker was Norm or some other famous person like Boy George. 
Even thought it might be someone evil criminal on the FBI's most wanted list.
Guess Odie got me …









​


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Odie: I couldn't care less. Have a good day.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

By the way, how did you keep that halo from shinning thru??
By the way again….I wouldn't take that from Charlie!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

now i need to go back and look at all the UKWW posts and see what he sad…I am kinda sad…i liked him…his projects we way better then yours…will you switch them to odie projects??? does this mean at the hospitality suite you get two drinks?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Now, that was a good one Odie.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I just had a thought…who else is Odie? Do you have multiple personalities…


> Maybe you are all the "dogs"


? You are keen on that blog…hmmm….


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

lol… very creative joke. I'd even call it an identity theft


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I always figured Unknownwoodworker was Norm, and he didn't want to be caught slumming it with us.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow, you guys have been busy ! You know, I've never thought about this part much. Now what do I do with him ? I guess Martin will have the last word on that. Maybe I should become "Bag Boy".

I knew you two, Matt and Charlie, would have fun with this, but Karson you hurt me to the quick.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Odie, I thought your face was familiar. Now I know. You are related to the infamous Aussie bushranger (outlaw) Ned Kelly.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

i love karson's response…i think it means he loves you--whoever you are…


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I never would have thunk it Odie. Good one.

I'm with Matt . . . I too thought his projects were better than yours.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Good one Odie.

"Outside of a dog, a book (wood) is man's best friend.
Inside of a dog, it's too dark to read (saw)."

- Groucho Marx (with my annotations)


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Great Job Odie way to go


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

odie's been working out…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I can't believe Odie would do a thing like this. What a dog…...............LOL

What you doing for next year?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

dan dan dan…lmao…


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

is that last one WOodchuck???


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

where is your bag?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/humor/Sometimes-You-Just-Get-********************_500x500.jpg
​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Subject: Enjoying the sun Mum, bit boring, back on Sunday

.....,,,
,
,
,
,
,
,

1. Going to a private girls school to get the best education to prepare for
,
,
,
,

University …......... ........$ 50,000
,
,
,
,
,
,

2. Partial scholarship to that University "not too near the folks" 
,
,
,
,
,
,
,

............ ......... $50,000
,
,
,
,
,
,

3. Paying a bit extra for the private dorm room, even though you're a
,
,
,
,

freshman …......... ......... $5,000
,
,
,
,
,

4. Sending a picture back to the folks with "Timmy the Dildo" in the middle
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,

............ ....PRICELESS! !!
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,


















​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Weird fish found

http://w209.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/weird fish/d18b93d9.pbw
​


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

is that real???


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey Dan big deal that's no fish that's my but ugly sister.I told my brother in law (don't marry her she slept with everyman in Scotland!!!) HE MARRIED HER so I said why did you marry her he told me AL when you think it over Scotlands just a small country>LOLAlistair


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

who says I was taking viagra that day?


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

A young blonde woman was driving through Southern Louisiana while on vacation.

She wanted to take home a pair of genuine alligator shoes in the worst way, but was very reluctant to pay the high prices the local vendors were asking. After becoming very frustrated with the attitude of one of the shopkeepers, the young Blonde declared, "Well then, maybe I'll just go out and catch my own alligator and get a pair of shoes for free!"

The shopkeeper said with a sly smile, "Well little lady, why don't you go on and give it a try?"

The blonde headed off to the swamp, determined to catch an alligator.

Later in the day, as the shopkeeper is driving home, he spots the same young woman standing waist deep in the murky water, shotgun in hand. As he brings his car to a stop, he sees a huge 9-foot gator swimming rapidly toward her. With lightning reflexes, the Blonde takes aim, shoots the creature and hauls it up onto the slippery bank.

Near by were 7 more dead gators, all lying belly up.

The shopkeeper stood on the bank, watching in silent amazement. The blonde struggles mightily and manages to flip the gator onto its back.

Rolling her eyes heavenward, she screams in frustration, "CRAP! THIS ONE'S BAREFOOT, TOO!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Look out Dan, the blondes may want revenge for that joke.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE ODIE IS NOT THE ONLY ONE IN DISGUISE


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

The Buttocks

A married couple was in a terrible accident where the man's face was severely burned. The doctor told the husband that they couldn't graft any skin from his body because he was too skinny. So the wife offered to donate some of her own skin.

However, the only skin on her body that the doctor felt was suitable would have to come from her buttocks. The husband and wife agreed that they would tell no one about where the skin came from, and they requested that the doctor also honor their secret.

After all, this was a very delicate matter. After the surgery was completed, everyone was astounded at the man's new face.

He looked more handsome than he ever had before! All his friends and relatives just went on and on about his youthful beauty!

One day, he was alone with his wife, and he was overcome with emotion at her sacrifice. He said, 'Dear, I just want to thank you for everything you did for me. How can I possibly repay you?'

'My darling,' she replied, 'I get all the thanks I need every time I see your mother kiss you on the cheek.'


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*DAN, is that you on the computer ?*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*fun pics free.com-Funny Pics and Crazy Pictures*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

its the energizer bunny…it keeps going and going…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

is this in the coffee lounge?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

YES ! This is the deap dark bowels of the COFFEE SHOP … yaw ha ha ha <evil>


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't know…........... all I got to say is they can put on whatever filter they choose, I think it will be a good option for some…............. but please, DON'T STOP !!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys are hilarious, I can always count on you for a good laugh for the day!!!!!!!!

BTW - is there a resemblance Odie?


> ?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*I hear cotton underwear isn't a very good filter.*










*DAN, you got me crying again …*

I almost forgot … for a funny time try my funny blog = http://woodstermangotwood.blogspot.com


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Harry answers the telephone, and it's an Emergency Room doctor.
The doctor says: "Your wife was in a serious car accident, and I have bad news and good news. The bad news is she has lost all use of both arms and both legs, and will need help eating and going to the bathroom for the rest of her life."

Harry says, "My God. What's the good news?"

The doctor says, "I'm kidding. She's dead."*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

*Hi, I've been hiding … bye now.*


----------

